# Coral ID please.



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Please ID this for me please, thanks.


----------



## slakker (Apr 12, 2013)

Rhodactus indosenesis... ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Green rhodactus mushroom coral.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Huh thanks, didn't think hairy mushrooms could get that fat.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks similar to my hairy mushroom...









Mine is over 6" in diameter. How large is yours?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've seen them dinner plate size.


----------

